# Outdoor Furniture



## Chris Comeau (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone knows any companies who produce outdoor wood furniture, benches, chair and table sets, that are not crazy expensive! I opened a catalog yesterday and was immediately excited by the products that I could try to sell as part of my landscape designs.....Then I saw the prices. One bench although beautiful runs anywhere between 900 and 1500 dollars!! Ridiculous! Not in my sales market!!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm with you, I can't afford any of that stuff.

Do you have any free time in the winter?

Get yourself some plans or develop your own and start making them.

Your wood cost is going to be critical. If you never need to move the stuff, you might find some local yocals with portable sawmills who can get you some 8/4 white oak. You can plane this down yourself and have at it. You should be able to get this for under $1/board foot and this will be much less expensive than redwood.

You can use cedar for things which have to be more portable, such as chairs and tables. Investigate some folding designs for the tables, so that they can be made flat and put away in the winter.

Then you've got your box planters and wood ice boxes, storage chests, etc.

You could complement your line with a tile-topped grill cart and look into built-in outdoor kitchens and bars, etc.

This should keep you busy for a while.

If you don't like this idea, contact a cabinet shop. However, they won't save the money on the sourcing of the lumber and will expect top dollar for their work as well.


----------



## Chris Comeau (Sep 6, 2007)

*wood furniture*

Thanks for the reply!! Yes I am reasonably handy with woodworking and could possibly work on some good outdoor designs during the winter good idea!! I actually have seriously considered making similar pieces to what I see in the magazines as you could produce them for a tenth of what the "Crate and Barrel" rip off stores want!!


----------



## stephen9528 (Feb 27, 2008)

wow!! 
you can try stone furniture, benches, chair and table sets.


----------



## Chris Comeau (Sep 6, 2007)

*Stone furniture*

Stephen,
Thanks for the reply!! Yes actually I am going to be trying some small "seat walls" and benches made into the landscapes retaining walls. I actually attended a seminar on "versa-lok" stone recently and I am excited to try some of their products. Check them out!! They also make fantastic staircases.

Chris


----------



## johndavis709 (Mar 14, 2011)

*RE: Outdoor furniture*

Hi,
I am planning to undergo a complete makeover of my garden..I have removed all the garden furniture..Now I was wondering to be a bit innovative..So please guys put in your suggestions..I wish to put a hanging love seat kind of furniture amidst 2 small pine trees..
How can I do that?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Chris Comeau said:


> Hey guys just wondering if anyone knows any companies who produce outdoor wood furniture, benches, chair and table sets, that are not crazy expensive! I opened a catalog yesterday and was immediately excited by the products that I could try to sell as part of my landscape designs.....Then I saw the prices. One bench although beautiful runs anywhere between 900 and 1500 dollars!! Ridiculous! Not in my sales market!!


Why not contact a few local craftsmen and see if they are interested? In this economy, it would be great to keep the money local and food on someone elses table.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Robie said:


> Why not contact a few local craftsmen and see if they are interested? In this economy, it would be great to keep the money local and food on someone elses table.


Keeping it local is the best:thumbsup:


----------

